

What do programmers listen to when coding? (1 min survey) - KellyRice
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/RFGZXKP

======
pavel_lishin
A surprising lack of electronic options. Seems like it's Dubstep or nothing.

And what would something like Parov Stelar fall under? (
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P5fkw10OkE> )

~~~
michaelmwu
Electroswing? Seems like whoever is running the survey only knows electronic
music through the recent dubstep craze. I put electrohouse under Other as
well...

~~~
tankenmate
trance (progressive, deep, acid, euphoric)? techno (industrial, hardcore, hi
nrg, minimal)? rave? and all the various forms of euro disco...

------
sandieman
I would be interested more in the source of where everyone is listening:
turntable.fm, rdio, spotify, hypem, iTunes, winamp, etc

~~~
pavel_lishin
And iTunes/winamp should probably be broken down into

    
    
      * purchased from Amazon/iTunes
      * ripped from physical CD
      * free download
      * streaming audio
      * totally not the pirate bay, i promise

------
tferris
Where are the results?

~~~
KellyRice
Results will by on Kinvey's blog tomorrow: <http://www.kinvey.com/blog> \- thx
for participating!

------
AznHisoka
I listen to Two Steps from Hell, and Jpop.

